# What's on your Android?



## Blake Bowden (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's what I have on my HTC Thunderbolt:

(Favs are bold)

Advanced Task Killer Free: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.rechild.advancedtaskkiller
Allrecipes: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.allrecipes.spinner.free
*Amazon MP3*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.amazon.mp3
Amazon.com: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.amazon.mShop.android
AndFTP: http://market.android.com/details?id=lysesoft.andftp
Androidify: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.androidify
Angry Birds: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.rovio.angrybirdsseasons
Angry Birds: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.rovio.angrybirds
Angry Birds Rio: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.rovio.angrybirdsrio
*Appstore*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.amazon.venezia
AroundMe: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.tweakersoft.aroundme
aSpiritBomb: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.flowerpig.lwp.aSpiritBomb
ASTRO: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.metago.astro
*Audiogalaxy*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.audiogalaxy
Barcode Scanner: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.zxing.client.android
BattStatt: http://market.android.com/details?id=net.bajawa.battery
BBC News: http://market.android.com/details?id=net.jimblackler.newswidget
*Beautiful Widgets*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.levelup.beautifulwidgets
Beautiful Widgets Animations Addon: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.levelup.bw.forecast
Best Buy: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.bestbuy.android
BigOven: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.bigoven.android
Bubble: http://market.android.com/details?id=net.androgames.level
Cache Cleaner NG: http://market.android.com/details?id=org.lsartory.cachecleaner.ng
CarWash 3D: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.bendroid.carwashfree2
Chomp: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.chomp.android
ColorNote: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.socialnmobile.dictapps.notepad.color.note
Compass: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.apksoftware.compass
ConvertPad - Unit Converter: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.mathpad.mobile.android.wt.unit
Currency: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.oanda.currencyconverter
Democracy Now! Viewer: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.demnow.streaming
DIRECTV: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.directv.dvrscheduler
Droid armory: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.crocoware.android.wow
Dungeon Defenders: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.trendy.ddapp
E! Online: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.rhythmnewmedia.android.e
Earth: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.earth
eBay: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.ebay.mobile
*Engadget*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.aol.mobile.engadget
Epicurious: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.epicurious
Facebook: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.facebook.katana
FCC Test: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.ookla.fccbroadband
Flikie Wallpapers HD: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.flikie.wallpapers.hd
Flurry: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.popbox.flurry
Folder Organizer: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.abcOrganizer.lite
Fox News: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.foxnews.android
Fruit Ninja: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.halfbrick.fruitninja
Galactic Core Free: http://market.android.com/details?id=fishnoodle.spacescapewallpaper_free
Gensoid: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.androidemu.gens
Go Daddy Mobile: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.godaddy.mobile.android
Goggles: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.unveil
Google Translate: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.translate
GPS Status: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.eclipsim.gpsstatus2
Groupon: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.groupon
*GTunes Music*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.uranus.android.gtunesmusic2
Honeycomb Clocks: http://market.android.com/details?id=honeycomb.clocks
*Howcast*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.howcast.android.app
*Hyperspace Live Wallpaper*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.mai.livewallpaper.hyperspacelite
iheartradio: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.clearchannel.iheartradio.controller
IMDb: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.imdb.mobile
*Jumpgate*: http://market.android.com/details?id=fishnoodle.jumpgate
LauncherPro Icons: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.droidicon.launcherproicons
Linpack for Android: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.greenecomputing.linpack
*Masons of Texa*s: http://market.android.com/details?id=net.endoftime.android.forumrunner.freemasonry
Minimalistic Text: http://market.android.com/details?id=de.devmil.minimaltext
MouthOff™: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.ustwo.mouthoff
*Movies*: http://market.android.com/details?id=net.flixster.android
MyHumana: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.rhomobile.myhumana
MyLink: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.gm.onstar.mobile.mylink
*Nesoid*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.androidemu.nes
Netflix: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.netflix.mediaclient
Newegg: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.newegg.app
NPR News: http://market.android.com/details?id=org.npr.android.news
*One Touch Location*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.creativeworkline.onetouchlocation
Orbitz: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.orbitz
*Pandora*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.pandora.android
PayPal: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.paypal.android.p2pmobile
Phandroid: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.blau.android.phandroidnews
Phone info: http://market.android.com/details?id=myc.phone.PhoneInfo
Photoshop Express: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.adobe.psmobile
Pinger: http://market.android.com/details?id=jm.network.pinger
Plasma Globe: http://market.android.com/details?id=pl.idreams.PlasmaLamp
*PrinterShare*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.dynamixsoftware.printershare
PrinterShare Premium Key: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.dynamixsoftware.printershare.premium
Pure Grid calendar widget: http://market.android.com/details?id=org.koxx.pure_grid_calendar
RBFCU Mobile: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.Vertifi.DeposZip.P314089681
*Rom Buddy*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.momojo.rombud
*ShareMyApps*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.mattlary.shareMyApps
Shazam: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.shazam.encore.android
Ski Report: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.skireport
*Skyrocket Live Wallpaper*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.AOI.hqq.LiveWallpaper_Skyrocket
Slice It!: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.com2us.sliceit
Solar Winds Live Wallpaper: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.mai.livewallpaper.christmastree
Sound Meter: http://market.android.com/details?id=kr.sira.sound
*SoundHound*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.melodis.midomiMusicIdentifier
*Speed Test*: http://market.android.com/details?id=org.zwanoo.android.speedtest
*Starfield*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.kalicinscy.wallpaper.starfield
STComm: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.talkndog.startrekcommunicator
StubHub: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.stubhub
SwiftKey: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.touchtype.swiftkey
Tango: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.sgiggle.production
Target: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.target.ui
*TED Mobile*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.tedtalk
TMZ: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.rhythmnewmedia.tmz
Tricorder: http://market.android.com/details?id=org.hermit.tricorder
TV.com: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.rhythmnewmedia.tvdotcom
Twitter: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.twitter.android
UPS Mobile: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.ups.mobile.android
USA TODAY: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.usatoday.android.news
WeatherBug Elite: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.aws.android.elite
*WHERE*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.ulocate
*Winamp*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.nullsoft.winamp
Wordfeud FREE: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.hbwares.wordfeud.free
WordSearch: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.virtuesoft.wordsearch
WorldMate: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.worldmate
WoW Talents: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.reber.talents
XDA: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkxda.activity
xPiano: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.cyandroid.piano
Xtremelabs Speedtest: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.xtremelabs.android.speedtest
YouTube Go!: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.pwg.YouTubeGo

FYI I used:
*ShareMyApps*: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.mattlary.shareMyApps

To create the list


----------



## MikeMay (Apr 4, 2011)

Great googallymoogally....is there room for phone hardware with all them thar apps on that 'droid thingy???


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Apr 4, 2011)

MikeMay said:


> Great googallymoogally...



sounds like we have another Zappa fan in the house!


----------



## JTM (Apr 5, 2011)

how long does your battery last, blake?  if i had those programs installed, I'm thinking mine would last an entire 30 minutes.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 5, 2011)

Haha I got an extended battery. BTW, be sure to install the Amazon APP Store. They give away a paid app for free every day!


----------

